# maltese has red swollen area on neck



## puffinlove (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi all,
I am very worried about my maltese, he is a male, 3 years old, neutered, and while i was petting him, i found a red swollen area above his shoulders, on the right side, i touched it, and it feels harder than other areas of his body, it feels warm to the touch as well and it is visibly red !!! he does not seem to be in pain, anyone has any experience with something similar, i am planning on taking him to the vet tomorrow, any insight is a blessing,
thanks:thumbsup:
Mariana and Puffin


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hello! Did your little boy recently have any vaccines? The shoulder area is typically where they are given. Rabies, especially the Fort Dodge brand, are notorious for giving swollen areas like you describe. Many even lose their hair in that circle area.


----------



## puffinlove (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks for your reply, he has had his shots in early june, do you think it has something to do with it?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

..or it could be a spider or other insect bite.


----------



## puffinlove (Sep 3, 2007)

if it is a spider or insect bite, what should i do to help it? any ideas?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

As Crystal mentioned, sometimes the vaccines take a little while to kick in and cause that lump. It is usually hot and can be there for weeks/months. So my guess is that, that is the cause.

Spider bites can do that too. My Lola just went to the vet for just that reason, either bites or a sting. She was put on half a benadryl every 12 hrs. 

Sounds like it may be a good idea to get him properly diagnosed though.


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

Sounds like an insect bite/sting. If the area is irritated you can rub some aloe on it or treat it with a cool pack. Taking him to the vet is the best option though.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm guessing insect/spider bite too... I would think a shot reaction would manifest quicker since it's been since early June.

Perhaps try giving him a bit of children' benadryl to see if that helps diminish an allergic reaction (to a bite) if that's what's going on...how many pounds is he? Ours are about 5 pounds and our vet said 5 mg (I believe it's given at 1mg per pound)

Please keep us posted...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maltlovereileen said:


> I'm guessing insect/spider bite too... I would think a shot reaction would manifest quicker since it's been since early June.
> 
> Perhaps try giving him a bit of children' benadryl to see if that helps diminish an allergic reaction (to a bite) if that's what's going on...how many pounds is he? Ours are about 5 pounds and our vet said 5 mg (I believe it's given at 1mg per pound)
> 
> Please keep us posted...


Not necessarily. It happened on my Zoe almost 2 months after her vaccine. I'm just glad the skin did not permanently thicken. Tumors have been noted at Rabies Vaccination sites where the skin has permanently thickened. 

I'm just guessing but if it were an insect bite, I think it would either be itchy or sensitive.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Not necessarily. It happened on my Zoe almost 2 months after her vaccine. I'm just glad the skin did not permanently thicken. Tumors have been noted at Rabies Vaccination sites where the skin has permanently thickened.
> 
> I'm just guessing but if it were an insect bite, I think it would either be itchy or sensitive.


Good point about the tumors taking a while to show up. I don't think giving the benadryl would hurt though just in case it is a sting...not all animals react the same way to things like that (itching etc). Curious what the vet says...


----------



## missie (Nov 22, 2009)

I have seen this type of lump after vaccines. Sometimes they last a while. I would have it checked if you are worried - I worry- but a call to your vet may set your mind at ease. It may be nothing.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

The warm to the touch part is what makes me wonder... do the injection sites typically feel warm too?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

maltlovereileen said:


> The warm to the touch part is what makes me wonder... do the injection sites typically feel warm too?


Yes, Lola's was hot, took a long time to go down. Allergy bumps often get hot, more so if scratched.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A reactive-tissue lump from a vaccine should not feel hot or be red. Just a lump that doesn't bother the dog. Hot and red would indicate an inflammatory or infectious process. I'd have the vet look at it tomorrow.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

jmm said:


> A reactive-tissue lump from a vaccine should not feel hot or be red. Just a lump that doesn't bother the dog. Hot and red would indicate an inflammatory or infectious process. I'd have the vet look at it tomorrow.


Zoe's was pink and warm to the touch. It eventually faded but the bald spot remained for over 6 months. Thankfully the skin did not thicken and the hair grew back. My vet confirmed it was from the Rabies Vaccine. Dr. Jaimie told me the brand Fort Dodge was known to cause the circular bald patch.

But yes, I would definitely have your vet check it out.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

*Please don't automatically give Benadryl. If it is a spider bite, that could make it worse!* (I speak from experience here)

Does the area have a very tiny pinprick hole in the middle?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> *Please don't automatically give Benadryl. If it is a spider bite, that could make it worse!* (I speak from experience here)
> 
> Does the area have a very tiny pinprick hole in the middle?


What is your experience with this Suzan? Lola still has the bump over her eye and still scratching her chin and has been on Benadryl prescribed by the vet. It does look a lot less angry now though.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Benadryl is an antihistamine (sort of an immune suppressor.) If you or your dog is bitten by a spider, you WANT your immune system to work at getting rid of the toxins. 

I don't believe in automatically prescribing antihistamines or steroids the way people do these days. For itching after a bite has been there a while, perhaps, it's okay, but it really has to be an individual thing. The immune system is there for a purpose, and we need to give it a chance to work.

When my Bichon was bitten by a Brown Recluse Spider, I didn't know why she had a lump on her side. So I automatically gave her Benadryl. When it got worse, I took her to the vet. He told me that Benadryl was the WORST thing I could have given her. 

She barely made it through the night. After that, it took her a LONG time to recover.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Benadryl is an antihistamine (sort of an immune suppressor.) If you or your dog is bitten by a spider, you WANT your immune system to work at getting rid of the toxins.
> 
> I don't believe in automatically prescribing antihistamines or steroids the way people do these days. For itching after a bite has been there a while, perhaps, it's okay, but it really has to be an individual thing. The immune system is there for a purpose, and we need to give it a chance to work.
> 
> ...


Thank you Suzan, what you say makes sense, something to be aware of.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Benadryl is an antihistamine (sort of an immune suppressor.) If you or your dog is bitten by a spider, you WANT your immune system to work at getting rid of the toxins.
> 
> I don't believe in automatically prescribing antihistamines or steroids the way people do these days. For itching after a bite has been there a while, perhaps, it's okay, but it really has to be an individual thing. The immune system is there for a purpose, and we need to give it a chance to work.
> 
> ...


 

I don't want anyone to get the wrong idea about Benadryl (diphenhydramine). It can be a very beneficial and sometimes lifesaving drug. I keep both Children's Benadryl for the pets and the adult form at our house for emergency purposes. 

I do recommend checking with your Vet. before administering it to your pet. 

Here's a couple of links about the use in pets:

Is Benadryl® safe to give to my pet?

Diphenhydramine (Benadryl) - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company! 



Joy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd have the vet take a look and get to the cause. Maybe it only has to resolve but I don't like when red and hot... always fear infection and feel that should be dealt with asap.
Please keep us updated.

One time my Missy had what is called a 'sterile-abcess' following a shot. However it manifested within the week of the injection. I noticed it when vet was closed so I put salt-water soaked compresses on it almost constantly thru the night. It did 'draw' some pus out by AM and we got her to vet first thing in AM. She was put on antibiotic and then it cleared nicely and quickly.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

vjw said:


> I don't want anyone to get the wrong idea about Benadryl (diphenhydramine). It can be a very beneficial and sometimes lifesaving drug. I keep both Children's Benadryl for the pets and the adult form at our house for emergency purposes.
> 
> I do recommend checking with your Vet. before administering it to your pet.
> 
> ...


There is no question that it is a relatively safe medication, but not APPROPRIATE for everything.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Any update on the vet visit?


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes please update us. I hope all is well.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Benadryl is an antihistamine (sort of an immune suppressor.) If you or your dog is bitten by a spider, you WANT your immune system to work at getting rid of the toxins.
> 
> I don't believe in automatically prescribing antihistamines or steroids the way people do these days. For itching after a bite has been there a while, perhaps, it's okay, but it really has to be an individual thing. The immune system is there for a purpose, and we need to give it a chance to work.
> 
> ...


 
I can attest to antihistamones and steroids making things worse. I had poison ivy, and it went into hives which lasted for months. Usually I just use topicals until it's gone,it'll clear up in a week or so.I noticed histamines and steroids made it hang on fo rmonths and I'd develope hives...


----------

